

How much income does the film industry lose to piracy? - solipsist
http://www.quora.com/How-much-income-does-the-film-industry-lose-to-piracy

======
zoowar
A better question is, "How much revenue does the film industry lose because of
restrictive licensing". More access == more revenue.

